# L333 surprise



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

So I moved this 55g tank 2 weeks ago putting the fish in a Tupperware container for most of the day. last Monday I see little plecos all over the glass and was totally shocked knowing I just moved this tank. Dad did an amazing job keeping them safe as they had to be wigglers when the move happened. These are just over a year old and didn't think they were old enough to spawn yet. Was a very good surprise to say the least. I managed to get a picture of one of the little ones..


----------



## and989 (Feb 29, 2012)

cool
so anymore pichers


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you better save some for me pal.....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

LOL that was a little bit like playing where's waldo. He sure does match the gravel! Still found him right off though, great looking little guy! Congrats


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Are you sure they're L-333's? Pattern on the one on the pic is different, and I don't know of any Hypancistrus species that spawns at only 1 year old.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

Ya just out of the cave and they don't have much of a pattern at all but I'm sure it will come in. they are just over 1 year old at most 1 year 3 months old. They are also White king tigers not yellow. Heres a pic I got of mom just after the move few weeks back.

lohachata "you better save some for me pal....." You know where I live when ya want one


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

She is very pretty as well! Maybe she spawned this early because she is a reasonable girl and didn't want to play hard to get


----------

